# Fun Jobs



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

The HO's kid (age 7) left me explicit instructions and a sketch as to how her room had to be. Hopefully it passes her inspection.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Couple of observations:

As good as it is, I have a feeling the kids going to point out a couple of things:

1) The small blue rectangle below the very top left blue square, will need to be made a bit more square by adding to the bottom of it

2) To add more of a dimensional element to the graphic, the same small rectangle I described in item (1), will have to be a slightly deeper tone of blue (and made to appear behind the larger square), along with the medium size square that sits directly horizontal and to the right of it. It should appear to sit in front of the others. (He sort of describes that in his sketch)

The kids probably some sort of genius that will be the founder of a new social media company in the future.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

That IS too cool.
CA may have a point, but maybe it shouldn't be darker for graphic art reasons.
You'll just have to have legitimate reasons to tell the kid.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the ceiling!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bender said:


> Love the ceiling!


That was a mistake I think. I don't see it in the sketch. :whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

And if he doesn't pay you can put him over your knee and spank him.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job. Let us know the kid's reaction.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good, the sketch is just a guide for you to work with...don't sweat it.

I did some work for a client, that had kids. The mother was so happy to see her kids involved and on the internet all weekend looking for reference material. The daughter wanted green leafy things. So, I suggested over sized leaves. The younger boy is big into golf, so he wanted huge golf clubs painted on the walls, along with some lettering.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

*Boys room*

Clubs are about 5 to 5.5 feet of the floor..


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> And if he doesn't pay you can put him over your knee and spank him.


You mean "bend " him over your knee!:whistling2:


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

The girl was excited. The mom was excited the girl was happy. And the father was happy the girls were happy so they could all stop complaining about having it done. It was a win win for us all.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Danahy said:


> The girl was excited. The mom was excited the girl was happy. And the father was happy the girls were happy so they could all stop complaining about having it done. It was a win win for us all.


Putting smiles on people's faces is the best part of our jobs IMO  

Glad they liked it, turned out great!


----------

